# Amazon Adds Monthly Prime Subscriptions Including $8.99 For Video Only



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Amazon has introduced two new monthly tiers for it's Prime service. For $8.99, you can get access to just Amazon Prime Video, a clear swipe at Netflix. Currently, new Netflix subscribers pay $9.99, so it's a slight undercut of the competition. (And longtime subscribers to Netflix's standard plan will start paying $9.99 a month in May.) Alternatively, you can pay $10.99 for access to (nearly) every benefit of Amazon Prime, including free two-day shipping, one-day shipping in some areas, music streaming, and other perks.

It's worth pointing out, however, that both of these options are more expensive than the annual one.

The $8.99 monthly plan would cost about $108 over a year. That's $8 more than the annual plan, for far fewer features. The full $10.99 monthly plan would eventually cost $132 over a year.

While these options may be great for those who don't want to keep Prime all year (maybe signing up just for the holiday shopping season would be a good strategy?), keep in mind that if you keep your monthly plan for a year, you're essentially throwing money away.

http://lifehacker.com/amazon-adds-monthly-prime-subscriptions-including-8-99-1771552241
http://www.wsj.com/articles/amazon-ups-the-ante-on-streaming-video-1460944802


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Just coming to post the NYTimes article about this!

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/18/business/amazon-challenges-netflix-by-opening-prime-to-monthly-subscribers.html?_r=0

Betsy


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

It was announced hours before Netflix's Q1 earnings call *snicker*


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

They are definitely trying to compete with Netflix for cord cutter business. Cord cutters don't like to be locked in to year-long plans and many won't do Prime because there is no monthly option. Now that Netflix is raising the price to $9.99 for their 2-stream HD package for all those that were grandfathered in a $7.99, Amazon's equivalent monthly plan conveniently comes in at a dollar cheaper per month.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I heard about it on the radio driving home today. The commentator flat out said it was a bid to compete directly with NetFlix.

If you like the free kindle book a month and free shipping, the yearly bill is still a better deal. But if all you want is to get movies and have access to the Prime video library, it's not a bad deal -- and definitely competitive!


----------

